# [Resolved] Runtime Error Line 229



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Using Windows ME with IE6

yesterday installed Microsoft Office XP

I don't know if the above mentioned installation has anything to do with my newest problem:

A Runtime Error has occurred
Do you wish to Debug?

Line 229
Error Permission Denied

YES NO


I have gotten that error 4 times since yesterday while surfing.

Any ideas why? Or how can I fix this?

Thanks again for your time...I appreciate you!

-Sue


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try to go to start,,,settings,,,control panel,,,internet options,,,,and click the advanced tab then scroll down to the disable script debugging box and check it.


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

That was simple...thanks!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Your certianly welcome


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Ok, I knew it was too simple!

I went to my insurance site http://www.benesite.com and ended up with the same error

Different Line #'s though

Line 3

I clicked "NO" I don't want to debug, then got and another error:

Vs7jit has caused an error in <unknown>
it will now close

Then I got the above Debug error and new lines were listed:

Line 243

then...

Line 57

then

Line 69

then I gave up and kept clicking "NO", "No" etc. Finally I was through all of the errors I guess, the webpage came up and all is well. EXCEPT THAT ERROR KEEPS POPPING UP AND RUINING MY SURFING EXPERIENCE! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Ok, I feel better now. how shall I proceed?

-Sue


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Oops...wrong site

http://www.benesight.com

like that will make a difference...lol


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I actually thought that would do it,,I guess the best place to start is back in the same window where you checked the box before,,and make sure the box is still checked. scroll down and see if the jit for virtual machine box is checked also, and did you and Davey update your virtual machine when you had the last problem? check back at this thread as I may edit this post rather than creating a lot of posts,,


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

I don't know what you mean "update your virtual machine"...since Davey helped me I reformatted with my emergency disk supplied by Compaq. My computer guru friend that I work with thinks my best bet may be to use his "magic green disk" to reformat which will start me completely from scratch as I understand it.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm not experienced enough to help you reformat I can help you with the settings and updating that I believe may solve your problem but if you want to do the other let me know so someone who is qualified can help you,,,it is your call

out 30 minutes from the time of this post


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

I really don't want to reformat again. While surfing for help with this error I have come across another post on another site with the same error after installing Office XP. IT'S A CONSPIRACY!

-Sue

Going to work now.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I would remove any instances of mdm.exe found in the right hand pane of the registry key in this article. Just right click on them and delete.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q221438

Alternately, if you run msconfig, you may see an entry for it in startup. You can try unchecking it there.


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Thanks for the help. I deleted mdm from the registry as per the article and unchecked everything in the Startup. I went to the site that gave me trouble and everything seems cool. thanks again.

-Sue


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Great, I'll put a "resolved" on this, hopefully not prematurely


----------

